# Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !



## Rednaz (9. September 2004)

HAllo!
Bei angeln an der Elbe findet man ja immer wieder mal "hängengelassenes" Material..meist noch etwas Schnur dran.
Mir ist aufgefallen, das es viele versch. geflochtene waren.
Mit was für einer geflochtenen fischt Ihr am liebsten?#4 

Kleine Begründung wäre super!#6


----------



## STeVie (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hemmingway


----------



## Blauortsand (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Power Pro


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hab nur die FireLine in Benutzung...
...hab mich hier im Board umgehört und die daraufhin gekauft ;>


----------



## BeeJay (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Stroft GTP, Spiderwire und Power Pro.
Die Fireline kommt mir nie und nimmer auf (m)eine Rolle(n), denn sie hält (in meinen Augen) den absoluten Negativrekord in Sachen Verschleiss und Tragkraftverlust.

Für alle, die hauptsächlich über Steinschüttungen und Muschelbänken fischen - mein Rat: Finger weg von der Fireline...

BeeJay

P.S.: Ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass so viele die Fireline/Whiplash klasse finden...


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich habe die Whiplash Pro noch teilweise im Einsatz. Bei neuen Bespulungen mache ich nur noch die Powerline (Gigaf.sh) drauf.


----------



## detlefb (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Fireline!!! #6

Edit....keinen Stress mit Perücken, wie es z.B. die Whiplash an den Tag legt.... Edit


----------



## kanne (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

ich hatte mir die wiplash drauf tun lassen um mal ein wochenende an nem stausee in den bergen die forellen zu jagen, die haben sich denk ich krank gelacht als ich von insgesamt 50 würfen 37 mal nen knoten in dieser verdammten schnur hatte. will trotzdem nochmal ne geflochtene versuchen, mal sehen welche aus der umfrage als beste hervorgeht.

biss dann
kanne


----------



## Rednaz (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

..was für eine Stärke?..Rolle zu voll??


----------



## robertb (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Whiplash nie mehr wieder nur Perücken und nicht mal zum Posenfischen tauglich.
Fireline gefällt mir bisher ganz gut auch zum Karpfen ärgern gut geeignet.


----------



## Pilkman (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich fische überwiegend die Fireline. Zum Spinnen in den verschiedenen Klassen von 0,12 bis 0,17mm, auf der Ostsee zum Pilken als 0,15er und 0,17er und beim Karpfenangeln als 0,20er.

Um Probleme mit dem Abrieb zu vermeiden, habe ich meist einen monofilen Puffer bzw. einen Snagleader vorgeschaltet.

Bisher keine Probleme - ich find die Fireline gut! #6

PS: 
Whiplash Pro niemals auf eine Stationärrolle aufspulen lassen - das harmoniert wie Feuer und Wasser miteinander... :e ... auf der Multi für Norwegen ist das aber eine sehr gute Schnur.


----------



## Lachskiller (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Die Fireline ist schon Weltklasse #v 

Gruß LK


----------



## Brummel (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hatte bisher nur Fireline, die anderen kann ich daher nicht beurteilen.
Bis jetzt kann ich nichts schlechtes über Fireline berichten. (kann sich ja noch ändern   )

Gruß  Brummel  #h


----------



## Logo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

bei mir siehts genauso aus wie bei Brummel. Würde aber gerne bald mal was über Spider Wire erfahren da mir diese letztens empfohlen wurde.


----------



## Palometta (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Beim Spinnfischen und beim Leichtpilken auf der Ostsee hab' ich noch die Fireline in gebrauch.
Wie gesagt noch denn scheinbar gibts da doch eine echte Alternative.
Ich will jetzt hier nichts falsches sagen aber ich denke "Franky" wir hierzu noch was Posten.

Auf der Muti kommt bei mir die Hemingway drauf.
die ist zwar nicht so rund dafür hat sie aber ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältniss . #6 
Da ich noch hart frür mein Geld arbeiten muss gibt es für mich da keine Alternativen denn bei bis zu 1000m pro Rolle muß man sich schon überlegen ob man nich lieber etwas schwerer fischt   

Palometta


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Fireline (noch ein wenig), Powerline von Gigafish, RAPTOR (NUR Stärke 0,10mm!!!) Und ein Geflecht von Diesen Herren hier... und zwar deren Hausmarke, hat sich besonders in den ganz dünnen Durchmessern bestens "geschlagen"


----------



## Brummel (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



> Auf der Muti kommt bei mir die Hemingway drauf.



Also, ich würde Hemingway nicht auf meine "Muti" lassen.  :q  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



> Auf der Muti kommt bei mir die Hemingway drauf.


Palometta: Wenn das Olli sieht...


----------



## the doctor (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



			
				kanne schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte mir die wiplash drauf tun lassen um mal ein wochenende an nem stausee in den bergen die forellen zu jagen, die haben sich denk ich krank gelacht als ich von insgesamt 50 würfen 37 mal nen knoten in dieser verdammten schnur hatte. will trotzdem nochmal ne geflochtene versuchen, mal sehen welche aus der umfrage als beste hervorgeht.
> 
> biss dann
> kanne


 
Habe selber nur Whiplash und noch nie nen Knoten in der Schnur gehabt.
Benutze sie aber nur zum Spinnfischen.
Ich finde sie ist ne super Schnur und der Fierline ein bisschen überlegen#6


----------



## Palometta (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Palometta: Wenn das Olli sieht...



Oh Mann  #q  #q 

Wenn das die Mutti sieht bin ich reif  #t  :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Lachsy (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Powerline von Gigafish. Fireline nicht mehr

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Gunnar. (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

In meinen Gewässern angle ich fast nur mit Fireline. Und das schon 8 Jahre lang ohne Probleme.Habe also keinen Grund nach was anderem Umschau zu halten.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## WallerChris (9. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Wiplash pro und Hemingway sind meine Favoriten. Meist angle ich mit einer 0,35 Hemingway, aber auch mit 0,21 Wiplash pro #6.

  Mfg WallerChris


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (10. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Zum angeln mit der Feederrute benutze ich eine 0,12 Fireline. Zum Spinnfischen verwende ich lieber eine dünne einfache Dyneema da mir zum Spinnfischen die Fireline zu steif ist.


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich komme mit der Fireline bestens klar.


----------



## Albatros (10. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

dito, ich fische auch mit der Fireline und bin bestens damit zufrieden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich habe jetzt sehr viel und intensiv mit Hemmingway (0,16) auf Hecht und Zander gefischt. Bin mit der Qualität der Schnur sehr zufrieden und mit dem Preis sowieso.:s


----------



## Strandwanderer (10. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Habe selber nur Whiplash und noch nie nen Knoten in der Schnur gehabt.
> Benutze sie aber nur zum Spinnfischen.
> Ich finde sie ist ne super Schnur und der Fierline ein bisschen überlegen#6


Ich fische auch überwiegend Whiplash zum Spinnfischen, mit der falschen Rolle und nagelneuer Schnur hatte ich aber auch sehr viel "Zeitverlust" durch Knoten- und Perrückenbildung. :r 
Sonst finde ich die etwas besser als klassische Fireline, die aber wesendlich unempfindlicher ist.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich verwende Fireline in pink und gelb für meine Ringewicklungen







für's Angeln halte ich die Schnur für untauglich.
Dafür benutze ich Monotec Futura und PowerP.

Schöne Grüße!

P.S.: Wieso wurden nicht solche Ringe an den neuen
Quantumruten verbaut? Die passen doch viel besser zu dem
pinkmetallic-Gehäuse der PTI, oder ?


----------



## Albatros (10. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Moin Thilo#h

hoffe Du schaust hier noch rein. Konnte Deine letzte PN nicht beantworten, Du hast die Funktion PN erhalten, wohl abgestellt...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hallo Albatros,

ich habe die Funktion nicht deaktiviert und gestern noch eine
PN von einem andern User erhalten.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Albatros (11. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Moin Thilo#h

alles klar, PN ist unterwegs, ich weiß jetzt wo ran es lag


----------



## sebastian (11. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

hab schon berkley und so eine dynema gefischt und ich find beide recht gut ich hab halt für dynema gestimmt weils billiger is


----------



## Pete (11. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

power pro und wip pro 0,17-0,21 für norge...fireline 0,10-0,15 fürs zandern...cormoran 0,20 fürs jerken...ansonsten mono!!!


----------



## lippfried (12. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

tuf line xp

 lippfried


----------



## magic.j (12. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hi Leute,


fische die Whiplash Pro,bin eigenldich ganz zufrieden damit.Werde mal aber auf ne andere umsteigen,denke an die Spiderwire oder Tuff Line,von denen habe ich gehört,dass sie sehr gut sein sollen.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Guen (12. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Für Norge 17er Whiplash !Fürs Zanderfischen hatte ich einige Zeit die 15er Monotec-Futura und zur Zeit ne 12er Fireline im Einsatz !Auf meiner Abu C-3 habe ich ne 10lbs Spiderwire ,macht sich da gut  ,auf der Stationärrolle hatte ich sehr regelmässig Perücken damit !

Ich müsste mir eigentlich demnächst neue Schnur für die Stationärrolle zulegen ,denke da an die Tuffline oder die Power-Pro als 6kg Schnur,finde die Power-Pro aber nur in den USA in gelb  #c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Franky (12. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Nach vielen Tests und noch mehr Frust habe ich mich momentan auf 4 Schnüre "konzentriert", die am wenigsten Probs machten:
- Power Pro
- Dega Titanit
- Powerline
- Stroft GTP

Wenn man mal das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis anschaut, landet die Stroft leider weit unten. Die Titanit ist meiner Meinung nach da mit am besten bei - das ist übrigens die Schnur, die Lamo... Palometta meint! Chemisch u. thermisch behandelt, aufgrund der "Bauart" wirklich rund und relativ glatt. Was das Verhältnis Durchmesser zu Tragkraft angeht ist nur die Power Pro besser einzustufen - aber die ist auch gleich um einiges teurer!

Den Rest Fireline verheize ich jetzt noch und dann "wech mit Schaden"!


----------



## Palometta (13. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> .....ist übrigens die Schnur, die Lamo... Palometta meint!



Ich hab's gesehen |gr:  |gr:  |splat:

das schreit nach Rache mein Lieber |supergri 
Aber die Dega werd' ich mal vormerken . #6

Bis dann #h 
Palometta


----------



## Captain_Coma (13. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

zZt Whiplash, bin auch recht zufrieden...
hab noch nie irgendwelche knoten 
oder sonstige fatale Verwurschtelungne damit gehabt...  :q


----------



## harry_kat (19. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Fireline, bin sehr zufrieden!!


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

ich möchte die Ergebnisse eurer teilweise recht umfangreichen Testreihen mit geflochtenen Schnüren nicht mindern, aber bei diesen ganzen kostenintensiven Experimenten mit den unterschiedlichen Schnüren sollte man nach meiner Meinung die Grundvoraussetzungen nicht außer acht lassen.

Entscheidend für einen problemlosen Einsatz von geflochtenen Schnüren ist die richtige Rolle. Diese muss über eine Kreuzwicklung (Wormshaftgetriebe) verfügen. Bei Shimano heißt diese Technik Aero Wrap. Verwendet man eine solche Rolle, dann ist die Frage nach der geflochtenen Schnur Geschmacksache. Es hat höchstens was mit Kosmetik zu tun, ob die Schnur nun flach, rund, eckig oder sonst was ist. Die Schnur sollte lediglich relativ eng geflochten und nicht zu steif sein. Das Angeln mit einer solchen Rolle / Schnur Kombination ist einfacher, als das Angeln mit monofiler Schnur, da der Schnurdrall eine geringere Rolle spielt. Und wenn man eine preisgünstige Schnur verwendet, kann man sie auch ohne hohe Kosten regelmäßig wechseln.



Fazit: Kauft euch lieber eine vernünftige Rolle und die Probleme mit geflochtenen Schnüren sind gelöst. Das ist allemal billiger, als dem Schnurwahn zu verfallen und genauso viele Fische fängt man auch ! :q


----------



## Micky Finn (20. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Für Norge 17er Wiplash/Berkley und zum Spinnfischen auf diversen kleinen Multi´s Fireline, hab damit gute Erfahrung gemacht und deshalb auch noch nicht gewechselt.


----------



## Marius (20. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Power Pro und Stroft


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Tach zusammen,

Auf den Multis für Norge die Powerline von Gigafish #6 

Zum Feedern die Fireline

Zum Spinnfischen (noch) Whiplash #d 

Die Whiplash neigt, wie schon einige andere festgestellt haben, sehr zur Perückenbildung (gerade bei kraftvollen, weiten Würfen) :r  :r  Ich werde sie mit Sicherheit NICHT mehr kaufen!! #d  #d 

Gruß
Martin #h


----------



## Rednaz (21. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Moin!

Jemand Erfahrung mit der hier?:


----------



## Mofo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich finde geflochtene schnüre vom halt her top...:-]
Aber zum knoten sind sie nicht die besten...


----------



## Schnatermann (26. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hi Leute,
Ich hab die o,15ner Fireline drauf. Leider hab ich Probleme mit der Knotenfestigkeit. Trotz Sicherheitsknoten rutscht manchmal der Knoten bei Zug einfach auf.
:v


----------



## MichaHH (26. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

moin,


@Schnatermann: Welche Knoten machst Du denn?


----------



## klinki (26. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Moin,

bin ebenfalls ein FireLiner. Knotenfestigkeit ist allerdings wirklich nicht so dolle, Abriebfestigkeit sehr mässig...
Ich nehme die Schnur zum feedern. Als Knoten verwende ich normale Schlaufenknoten mit sehr vielen Wicklungen. Hat sich ganz gut bewährt.
Ich kenne allerdings keine anderen geflochtenen Schnüre.
Die Fireline ist ja eigentlich auch keine wirklich geflochtene, sodnern eine aus vielen kleinen Schnüren ummantelte Schnur -hab ich mir sagen lassen.
Bin, trotz allem, sehr zufrieden damit. Monofil kommt mir beim feedern gar nicht auf die Rolle. Hab´s probiert! Am Rhein absolut unbrauchbar!

Gruß,

der klinki


----------



## köderfischer (27. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Kennt jemand die Siglotex Royal von BALZER?;+
 Das ist ein richtig feines Schnürchen#6


----------



## Nick_A (28. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

*Hier kann es nur eine Antwort geben:*

*POWERPRO !!!*#6 #6 #6


----------



## Ghanja (28. September 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich benutze die Fireline 0,15 in Pink und bin eigentlich zufrieden (die pinke Variante werde ich mir allerdings nicht mehr kaufen, da die Sichtigkeit auch nicht besser ist als bei der grünen). Zur Knotenfestigkeit kann ich nichts sagen, da ich ausschließlich No-Knot Wirbel verwende.


----------



## seatrout61 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Mit der Fireline (12+15er) bin ich wegen der schlechten Abriebfestigkeit durch. #d 
Jetzt benutze ich die 15er Hemmingway Futura, die Abriebfestigkeit ist zwar auch nicht besonders gut, aber im Vergleich zur Fireline ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis besser (300m/20 EUR). |rolleyes 
Mein Kumpel hat sich jetzt die Powerpro gekauft. Erste Test's bezüglich der Abriebfestigkeit im Vergleich zur Fireline waren überzeugend. Mal sehen wie sie sich in der Praxis auf der Rolle bewährt.   
Schau'n wir mal.   :q


----------



## Klausi (16. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich nutze die Spider Wire, da die eben sehr gut ist und dann kann diese Schnur auch gespleisst werden.


----------



## the doctor (16. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Habe mir mal die Tuf Line bestellt.
Habe bisher nur gutes über diese Schnurgehört......werde sie mal testen#6 
Die Schnur soll nicht so leicht verschleissen und sie soll auch bei Minus Graden zu fischen sein


----------



## Adrian* (16. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Carbon X Dynamic von Profi-Blinker


----------



## Flußbarschfan (17. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

War Firelinebenutzer - allerdings bei Muscheln und scharfen Steinkanten kannst Du die ganz schnell in die Tonne werfen. Mittendrin Abrisse, teure Wobbler waren weg - habe auf Anraten eines Freundes zu Powerfline von Gigafish gewechselt - super günstig und eine top Schnur! Wiplash habe ich als Schlagschnur beim Karpfenfischen und auf ein paar Rollen zum Naturköderangeln auf Raubfisch - allerdings gibts bei kräftigeren Würfen oft Perücken. Mit der Powerline kommt dies definitiv seltener vor! #6


----------



## gerätenarr (18. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hi, die Fireline ist OK, aber die neue XDS ist meine Meinung Note besser!!!:g


----------



## Birger (18. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Moin Doktor,
die TUF Line wollte ich mir auch bestellen, weil die Fireline echter Schrott ist. Die ersten zwei Wochen hält sie, dann bleicht sie stark aus, wird faserig, 0 Abriegfestigkeit. 
Allerdings gibts die TUF Line nur ab 0,15er, wäre eigentlich ein bisschen dick, was mich noch abschreckt.
Wie siehts mit der 0,08er Powerline aus? Ich hab die in 0,25 für Wels, ist ungefähr mit ner 32er Fireline vergleichbar, also viel zu dick für die Angaben, aber sonst super zu fischen.


----------



## fischerheinrich (18. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Moin Leute,


Fireline ist echt nicht der Hit, ich weiß gar nicht, warum die Schnur nachmal noch empfohlen wird.
Die Stroft ist wirklich klasse, aber auch nicht ganz billig.

Tschau


----------



## Gunnar. (18. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hi,



> ich weiß gar nicht, warum die Schnur nachmal noch empfohlen wird.


Laß mich raten  --> Vieleicht liegt's daran das sehr viele Angler mit dieser Schnur schon jahrelang zufrieden sind ??
Wobei ich mir jedoch sicher bin , das Situationen gibt wo Fireline nicht die richte Wahl ist.
 Verallgemeinerungen helfen nicht weiter. Daher -->Wo genau hast *Du* die Probleme mit dieser Schnur??

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Laß mich raten --> Vieleicht liegt's daran das sehr viele Angler mit dieser Schnur schon jahrelang zufrieden sind ??...


oder daran, weil fireline einen Namen (den wohl gängisten = fast Synonym für geflochtene) hat und deshalb als gut erachtet wird und damit anderes eben noch nie auf der Rolle war ... nicht alles was einen Namen hat ist aber gut, zumindest gibt es in der Tat besseres, sodass ich die Nachteile des "Namens" nicht akzeptieren muss ...


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Moin Moin ,
ich benutze die Hemmingway Futura 18 er mit 9 kg Tragkraft . Bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit ihr . Habe sie auf beim Hecht angeln in Einsatz oder beim Blinkern auf Mefo und Horni und 0 Probleme mit ihr im Gegensatz zur Fireline . Hatte die nach 2 Monaten wieder runter wegen vieler Perücken . Habe meine Angelverhalten nicht geändert und mit der Hemmingway wie gesagt keine Probleme.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## GoGoFisching (18. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

also ich werde die geflochtene von raptor benutzten. habe sie erst gekriegt und bis jetzt noch nicht getestet. hat sonst noch jemand die geflochtene von raptor und könnte mal sagen wie er die so findet?


----------



## Gunnar. (18. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hi Toni,



> oder daran, weil fireline einen Namen (den wohl gängisten = fast Synonym für geflochtene)


Fast richtig. Aber erstens:


> ich weiß gar nicht, warum die Schnur nachmal noch empfohlen wird.


Es geht um Empfehlung!Und das kann ich da ich diese Schnur schon 8 Jahre ohne Probleme nutze.Warum soll ich daher anderes Material (auch wenn's besser sein soll) empfehlen?

Und zweitens:


> Fireline ist echt nicht der Hit


Wärs schön , wenn diese Aussage mit einem Beispiel beschrieben wäre würde.Damit andere Leser diese Aussage nachvollziehen können. So wie's momentan dasteht ist es leider nur eine Verallgemeinerung.

Gruß,
Gunnar

Ps. Zur Sicherheit: Es geht mir nicht so sehr ums Material.Mehr um die Darstellung der Problematik.


----------



## Nick_A (19. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Meine derzeit allerliebste Geflochtene ist eine PowerPro! :m #6

Leider werden wir hier in Deutschland leider von Spro abgezockt...der Preis für die PowerPro ist hier nämlich ca. 4-5mal teurer  :c

Es gibt natürlich noch einige andere gute Geflochtene, aber die PowerPro ist in Sachen "positive Allroundeigenschaften" aus meiner Sicht derzeit unübertroffen! #6

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## pikexxl (19. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hallo,
ich fische schon einige Jahre die Stroft GTP.Das ist eine sehr runde und dichte Schnur die im Winter nicht so schnell einfriert.Ich benutze zum Schleppen Und beim Gummifischangeln die 8 Kg Schnur und habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen ( bis auf den Preis ) gemacht.


----------



## trond (19. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich habe nur Fireline. 0,12  0,17 und 0,25

Es kommt darauf an. Wenn ich im Suesswasser angel dann die 0,12. Die anderen fuer Saltwasser. Bei starker Strømung treiben die wenig ab. 
Die 0,17 nehme ich bis 150m tiefe. Ist noch nie gebrochen. Auch wenn ein 800g Gewicht mit Fisch hoch muss.


----------



## krauthi (20. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

habe mir nun die siglotex royal   zugelegt   14mm 10,5 kg  
die hat sehr gute bewertungen bekommen und schneidet in test´s besser ab als bisher bekannte schüre  

hat die von euch auch shcon jemand  und wenn ja welche erfahrungen damit gemacht 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Stachelritter (20. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich fische fast nur noch mit Powerline von Gigafish und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Früfer hatte ich auf meinen Spinnrutten auch Fireleine drauf und hatte andauernd
Schnurrieße bei Hängern mitten in der Schnurr.
Fireleine kann man für Grundrutten nehmen zu mehr nicht.

Stachelritter


----------



## Knobbes (20. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich fische mit der Berkley Fireline beim Faulenzen auf Zander.Ich hatte früher schon einige andre geflochtene Scnüre, mit denen ich jedoch nicht zufrieden war, weil diese mit der Zeit ausseinander ging, und mann leicht mal den Haken in die Schnur rammmen konnte.
Die Fireline  und die  haben ja aussen noch einen extra Versiegelung drauf,Wachsaartig, die verhindert das sozusagen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

war heute Nachmittag mit meiner Hemmingway Dynamee mit Gufi unterwegs ... tja und da hat doch ein Wassertropfen die Schnur auf der Spule zusammengefroren |gr: ... jetzt ist die Schnur wieder warm und die Perücke läßt sich hoffentlich leicht entknoten #c


----------



## WalKo (20. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich Angel jetzt Powerline. 

Die beste die ich kenne, Ist für mich die Power Pro, aber zu teuer.

Früher im Süßwasser Fireline geangelt, jetzt nicht mehr, weil Powerline erheblich dünner und nicht so steif ist und der offizielle Preis günstiger ist.

Hemmingway Dyneema,  hatte ich früher in Norge auf einer Stationärrollen zum pilken. 
Bei etwas vollerer Spule, hatte ich Schnursalat beim werfen und die hat einen dickeren Durchmesser im Verhältnis zur Tragkraft, ist aber unverwüstlich. 

Whiplash, habe ich nicht geangelt, nur Schnurproben angeschaut, vom Typ ähnlich geflochten wie Hemingway nur viel dünner.

@Rednaz
Penn International, habe ich auf meiner Multi für Norge.
Die Schnur hat das schlechteste Durchmesser Tragkraft Verhältnis das ich kenne.
Sogar die Hemingway ist der haushoch überlegen, auch vom Abrieb her.
Die würde ich heute nicht ein mal mehr geschenkt nehmen. 
Auf die Multi kommt jetzt wahrscheinlich Powerline drauf.

Gruß
Wldemar


----------



## Flußbarschfan (20. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

@Stachelritter:  Ich pflichte Dir bei! Zum Spinnfischen gibts nur die Eine - Powerline !!!
Fireline ist ok für das Grundfischen, aber in punkto Abriebsfestigkeit taugt sie nicht viel.
Petri!


----------



## fred20 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich kann jedem die Fireline nur empfehlen - zum Reißtest (nachdem sie gebraucht wurde)

ich habe einen kleinen Test gemacht:
3 Tage Bodden Spinnangeln
4 oder 5 mal Spinnen am Fluss/See

siehe da: 5x ca. 70 cm Stücken gefertigt mit 2 Schlaufen: Topknotenfestigkeit!
kein Riss am Knoten da die Schnur nur noch 2.5 - 2,8 kg gehalten hat ist jedes mal die tolle Fireline mittendrin gerissen - klasse!

Der Knoten hatte bestimmt noch die volle Tragkraft von 10kg.  
|laola: 

Jede monofile Schnur mit dem selben Durchmesser hält locker nach einem Jahr mehr aus. 
P.S.
Bei einem Angelkollegen hatte ich mir auch ein Stück abgeschnitten - ähnliches Ergebnis! (ich weis nicht wie lange er damit gefischt hat)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

*@FRED20* - Was ist das nun, ein gutes Statement oder ein Schlechtes ¿ Werde aus Deinem Post ehrlich gesagt absolut nicht schlau !

**********************************************************

Habe seit kurzem die neue PENN 15KG & bin bisher mit dieser Schnur mehr als zufrieden !
Endlich mal eine Schnur, die ihre Durchmesserangaben auch hält .. wirklich ein filigranes Stück Strippe ... aber mit wahrer Power !

Auszug aus der Beschreibung: 
*Eine der stärksten, geflochtenen Schnüre der Welt.

Endlich stehen uns auch die Rohmaterialien für die schon längst „überfälligen“ dünneren Stärken zur Verfügung. Darüber hinaus konnte der Färbungsprozess verbessert werden, wodurch die Farbe nun viel haltbarer ist. Bitte beachten Sie die Vielzahl von neuen „Exact“
Lauflängen, die ein verlustfreies Bespulen von vielen PENN Rollenmodellen ermöglicht.

Aus einer veredelten Hochleistungsfaser wird ein "Kern" geflochten, der anschließend in einem aufwändigen Verfahren thermisch behandelt wird. So erhält diese Schnur nicht nur ihre enorm hohe Tragkraft, sondern auch einen Schutzmantel. Dieser Schutzmantel beugt gegen Abrieb vor und verlangsamt virkungsvoll den von herkömmlichen geflochtenen Schnüren bekannten "Alterungsprozess". Sie können diesen Schutzmantel auf der Schnur sogar fühlen.

Die KG Schnüre sind rund geflochten. Dadurch legt sie sich sehr sauber auf der Spule ab und schneidet nicht in die unteren Lagen ein. Außerdem bietet sie weniger Wasserwiderstand als eine flach geflochtene Schnur und eignet sich somit auch hervorragend für den Einsatz in tiefen Gewässern mit starken Gezeitenströmungen.​*​ <--- dem gesagten kann ich in allen Punkten nur zustimmen ! Nur ein Wehrmutstropfen bleibt .. sie hat leider einen sehr hohen Preis !

mfg
meridian​​​


----------



## das_angel_eumel (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Fireline, nutze sie zum Spinnfischen an Auen und Seen und hab noch keine Probleme gehabt, ganz im Gegenteil...


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Moin Moin ,
ich fische mit der Hemmningway, ob nun zum Pilken ( leicht) oder zum Spinnfischen auf Hornis,Mefo,Dorsch oder Hecht egal  :q . Was anderes als die kommt mir nicht mehr auf die Rolle  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Nach Dyneema und Fireline fische ich nur noch Powerline.
Ist für mich bisher die beste Schnur.


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

moin,
ich kann euch die dynro von schnurbar.de nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hallo Volker alter Bengel.
Schön Dich mal wieder hier zu sehen. #6  #6


----------



## fred20 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> *@FRED20* - Was ist das nun, ein gutes Statement oder ein Schlechtes ¿ Werde aus Deinem Post ehrlich gesagt absolut nicht schlau !​​​


na was soll ich da sagen? Wenn die Schnur von 10,2 kg na ein paar mal benutzen auf 2,5 -2,8 Kg Tragkraft abfällt fühle ich mich zumnindest betrogen (Obwohl Berkey niemals behauptet hat das die Tragkraft auch noch nach Benutzung erhalten bleibt).
..wenn Du im Katalog nachschaust, wirst Du sehen das eine 17er monofile Schnur auch bei 3kg Tragkraft liegt - die ist nur deutlich billiger - bleibt dafür aber dauerhaft steif und nicht nur die ersten 10 Würfe...

Viele Grüsse
Fred20


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

hi micha,
hoffe wir sehen uns nochmal in echt. du weißt schon, eierbecher und so :m


----------



## Lucio (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Also ich fische eine 0,18er Raptor und bin eigendlich ganz zufrieden damit. Ist allerdings meine erste geflochtene und mir fehlt der Vergleich. Nach intensiver Nutzung rauht die Oberfläche aber sichtbar auf, hat aber keinen Einfluss auf die Tragkraft. Perücken hatte ich in 2004 so etwa 4-5, kann aber nicht einordnen ob das ein guter Wert ist oder nicht.

Gruß Lucio


----------



## Ghanja (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich muss mein frühers Posting mal relativieren. Konnte diese Jahr ein paar Schnüre testen und werde wohl der Fireline (wenn möglich) fernbleiben. Gerade hinsichtlich der Abriebfestigkeit sieht es bei dieser Schnur "mau" aus. Bleibe nun bei PowerPro oder Powerline.


----------



## dorschhai (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Von Ebay????????????????????????????????
Die meiste Dyneema die ihr dort angeboten bekommt ist absoluter SCHROTT. Hab ich selbst schon mal bei nem kumpel ausprobiert der hat sie auch von ebay so ne tolle 1000 meter-Spule für nen appel und nen ei!

Mit die beste geflochtene ist finde ich POWER PRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Bei der "Bewertung" geflochtener Schnüre sollte man auch den Einsatzzweck nicht vergessen und vor allem auch wie oft man mit einer Schnur angelt und welchen Anspruch man an sich selber und sein Gerät stellt.

Beispiel: 
Wer nur einmal im Jahr nach Norwgeen fährt um dort mitr der Multi auch größeren Fischen nachzustellen, und der dabei auch nicht der "Profi" sein will, sondern einfach nur Spass am Angeln, dem reicht mit Sicherehit eine recht preiswerte Dynema - Schnur vollkommen aus.

Wer öfters mit der Multi auf größere Fische geht oder in größeren Tiefen angelt, zudem noch möglichst optimal angeln will, der wird sich mit Sichehrheit irgendwann für eine Schnur entscheiden, die möglichst dünn und auch rund geflochten ist. Zum einen weil man damit leichtere Pilker/Bleie verwenden kann, zum anderen weil man schneller auf Tiefe kommt. Leider ist dies eben meist auch mit deutlich höheren Preisen verbunden.

Wer sich beim spinnfischen für eine geflochtene entscheidet, wird sich je nah Revier (mehr oder weniger Hänger, mehr oder weniger teine, Muscheln, Sand>>Abrieb!!) früher oder später für eine Schnur entscheiden, die eben mnicht so empfindlich gegen Abrieb ist.

Und da gerade beim leichten/mittleren Spinnfischen eher dünne Durchmesser/geringere Tragkräfte genutzt werden, daher auch Stationärrollen, wird man da kaum um eine eng und rund geflochtene Schnur rumkommen.

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für diejenigen, die geflochtene z. B. zum Pickern benutzen.

Wer seine Schnur aleine nach den Kriterien Durchmesser/Tragkraft kauft, sollte auch wissen, dass die Durchmesser normalerweise aus der Summe der Einzelfäden errechnet sind, und je nach Verarbeitungsweise (eng oder weniger eng geflochten) dabei enorme Unterschiede im realen Durchmesser auftreten können.

Zudem sind die angegebenen Tragkräfte die linearen Tragkräfte, die beim Angeln keine so große Rolle spielen. Wichtigeer sind die Knotentragkräfte, diesic haber kaum realistisch ermitteln lassen, da auch der geliche Knoten vom gleichen Angler gebunden je nach Sorgfalt jedesmal sehr unterschiedliche Tragkräfte aufweisen kann.

Zudem ist es leider so, dass Dynemafasern sehr empfindlich gegen enge Knicks sind, ewas in der Praxis bedeutet, dass eine hochwertige, weil eng geflochtene Schnur im Vergleich zu einer locker geflochtenen (die weniger "Knicks" enthält) auch geringere Knotentragkräfte hat.

Daher sollte in meinen Augen bei geflochtenen, wo möglich, immer ein Knotenlosverbinder eingesetzt werden.

Ein weiteres Kriterium ist die heute oft vorhandene Versiegelung oder Beschichtung der Schnüre. Bei den meisten Schnüren, weil preiswerter herzustellen, wird  die fertig geflochtene am Ende beschichtet. Das bedeutet dan aber, dass bei einer Beschädigung der Beschichtung die Fasern im Inneren Wasser aufnehmen können, mit allen daraus resultierenden negativen Folgen (größerer Durchmesser durch aufquellen, nicht bei Minustemperaturen zu fischen).
Besser sind da die Schnüre, bei denen die Fasern vor dem Flechten einzeln versiegelt wurden.

Der Hype um die geflochtenen Schnüre wurde ja durch die Werbestrategen angeheizt, die mit immer größeren (linearen, also eigentlich unwichtigen) Tragkräften bei (angeblich) immer geringeren Durchmesser protzten. Warum dies nicht der Realität entsprechen muss, habe ich ja schon oben ausgeführt. 

Für die anglerische Praxis sind je nach Einsatzzweck/Ort aber andere Faktoren wichtiger wie eine saubere Verlegung  der Schnur auf der Rolle, möglichst wenig Abrieb, möglichst wenig hitzeempfindlich (ist die Dynemafaser grundsätzlich, deswegen sind geflochtene Schnüre nach harten Großfischdrills oft nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, da die Tragkraft dann auf Grund der Reibungswäreme deutlich nachgelassen hat).

Der in meinen Augen wichtigste Punkt für  den Einsatz geflochtener Schnüre ist die geringe Dehnung, die es ermöglicht bsowohl beim Spinnfischen wie auch bei anderen Einsatzzwecken besser zu erkennen, was am, anderen Ende der Schnur gerade passiert. 
Auf deutsch heisst das  aber auch, dass in der Praxis nach wie vor besser öfter monofile Schnüre eingesetzt werden sollten, zum einen wegen dem Preisfaktor, zum anderen weil man für viele Methoden einfach keine Schnur mit geringer Dehnung braucht.

Wer aber geflochtene Schnur braucht oder will, sollte unbedingt verschiedene Schnüre seiner Wahl mit ca. gleicher Tragkraft bei seinem Händler direkt vergleichen (und vielleicht auch ne monofile gleicher Tragkraft mal danebenlegen!!).

Denn dann würden viele der Diskussionen um geflochtene Schnüre überflüssig, da gerade beim direkten Vergleich per Augenschein die Unterschiede im, Durchmesser bei gleicher Tragkraft wirklich leicht zu erkennen sind, ebenso die Qulität der Verflechtung und der Gesamteindruck der Schnur.

Merke:
Eine hochwertige Schnur kann es nicht zum Billigtarif geben!!
ABER:
Nicht jede teure Schnur hat automatisch auch eine hohe Qualität!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ein sehr gelungener Beitrag, Thomas! #6 

Die Anwendungsfälle in denen man multifile Schnur einsetzt ist sicherlich sehr breit gefächert und hängen auch vielfach von den Vorlieben eines jeden Einzelnen ab.

Abgesehnen von den verschiedensten Auswahlkriterien für geflochtene Angelschnüre, sollte sich auch jeder im klaren darüber sein, dass zur monofilen Schnur ein wesentlicher Unterschied besteht, die geringe Dehnbarkeit.

Hieraus resultieren auch andere Voraussetzungen an die Ruten mit denen gefischt wird und an das Verhalten des Anglers z.B. beim Biss/Anhieb.
Da ich selbst zu 90% nur mit Geflochtener angele, ist es jedes Mal etwas ungewohnt den Anhieb, bei Verwendung von Mono, beim ersten Mal richtig zu setzen. Verlangt Geflochtene einen sachteren Anhieb, so muss dieser bei Mono doch etwas zügiger sein. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt.

Hierbei ist allerdings auch die Aktion der Rute nicht zu vernachlässigen. Eine steife/harte Rute in Kombination mit geflochtener Schnur ist nicht gerade empfehlenswert, da es beim Anhieb oder Drill sehr leicht zu Ausschlitzern führt. Umgekehrt ist eine weiche/nachgiebige Rute, kombiniert mit monofiler Schnur ebenfalls nicht sehr gut, da hier der Anhieb meist nicht richtig gesetzt werden kann.

Fazit:  Harte Rute – weiche Schnur (Mono)  weiche Rute – „harte“ Schnur (Geflochtene)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



> Ein sehr gelungener Beitrag, Thomas!


Danke))
Dafür gebe ich das Lob zurück für die Sache mit den unterschiedlichen Rutenaktionen.
Sehe ich auch so, wenn auch einige Zanderspezialisten die knüppelharten Ruten mit geflochtener erfolgreich fischen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Danke ebenfalls.





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so, wenn auch einige Zanderspezialisten die knüppelharten Ruten mit geflochtener erfolgreich fischen.


Vollkommen richtig. Ausnahmen hat und wird es immer geben. Nicht nur bei den Zanderspezis. Ich denke dabei auch an die zunehmende Jerk-Gemeinde.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich fische leider keine geflochtene. Da muss erst mehr geld im Sparschwein sein


----------



## Alleskönner (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Geflochtene ist ein muss beim raubfischangeln!Aber sonst benutze ich nie geflochtene,außer mal beim Karpfen als Vorfach.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hallo Christian,

Von "Muß" kann m.E. nicht die Rede sein.Es wurde ja auch auf Raubfisch geangelt (und gefangen) zu Zeiten wo es noch keine geflochtene Schnur gab.


----------



## timdeluxe (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Hab auf zwei meiner Rollen 0,20er Fireline drauf. Nehme die sehr gern zum Barben fischen. Da bei uns der Rhein an den Barbenreichen Stellen sehr viel Strömung hat wird der Futterkorb oft unter Steine gespült und man kann sich über den nächsten Hänger freuen. ;-)
Mit der 0,20er Fireline bekommt man (fast) alle Hänger wieder los. Wenn sich "nur" das vorfach verabschiedet, das kann ich zähneknirchend verkraften. 
Allerdings muss man beim Anhieb aufpassen, sonst reisst man sofort das Vorfach ab und es gibt wieder mal eine "gepiercte" Barbe mehr. ;-)

Verwende zum Spinnfischen eine 0,12er Fireline, den grund hab ich aber schon "nebenan" beim Thema erklärt. ;-)

Greet Sven!

So, das war hoffentlich Erklärung genug. ;-)


----------



## Schnappa (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Ich benutzt die fireline und habe bis jetzt noch keine wirklichen probleme damit gehabt.und das soll bei mir schon was heissen.bin damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Knobbes (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

@Thomas,
ich kann mich nur anschliesen, eine super Erklärung zu den Geflochtenen Schnüren.

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Was anderes als Fireline kommt mir nicht auf die Rolle!


----------



## Waveman (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Habe ausschließlich Fireline auf meinen Spinnrollen. Wollte mir letzten Monat mal die Power Pro aufspulen aber der Preis hat mich doch wieder zur Fireline gebracht. Zum Spinnfischen an der Ostsee auf jeden Fall ausreichend.
PS. Wenn es nicht bald wärmer wird, dreh ich noch durch ...#q #q #q 
Gruß an alle
Waveman


----------



## til (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Wieso? Powerpro kostet doch bloss 12$ für die 135m Spule  |supergri


----------



## HechtDan (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*

Angle seit Jahren die FireLine, allerdings nur an Baggerseen, drum kann ich über die Abriebfestigkeit nichts negatives sagen!

Knotenfestigkeit ist OK, sagte zumindest der 20 pfünder Hecht diesen Sommer!

Habe mir jetzt mal die TuffLine draufgespult, aber noch nicht damit gefischt! 

Ist zwar sehr weich aber auch etwas dicker als die FireLine!|kopfkrat


----------



## Promachos (4. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Geflochtene Schnüre !*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Stroft GTP, Spiderwire und Power Pro.
> Die Fireline kommt mir nie und nimmer auf (m)eine Rolle(n), denn sie hält (in meinen Augen) den absoluten Negativrekord in Sachen Verschleiss und Tragkraftverlust.
> 
> Für alle, die hauptsächlich über Steinschüttungen und Muschelbänken fischen - mein Rat: Finger weg von der Fireline...
> ...


 
Ich kann dir nur Recht geben: Die Abriebfestigkeit und damit auch die Tragkraft ist wirklich enttäuschend. Kommt mir NIE wieder auf die (Stationär)Rolle!

Promachos


----------

